# Drafix for DOS



## gigawatt6 (Mar 13, 2011)

I am looking to purchase this program from a distributor but have had no luck in finding a source.


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,
Maybe one of these links will help you find it or something similar:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AutoSketch

http://www.craftkb.com/Uwe/Forum.aspx/metalworking/29626/AutoSketch-is-Dying-Need-new-CAD-Tool

http://www.pcmuseum.ca/details.asp?id=38172&type=Software

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?siteID=123112&id=2753027

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=AutoSketch&x=23&y=28

Good luck
Ray


----------



## gigawatt6 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the links and information but my old CAD files can only be opened by Drafix which they were developed. Newer sketch and CAD programs do not recognize the file extensions which are unique to Drafix. I am still looking for the original program. Thanks for your support.

Gigawatt6


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

You are welcome, one last link from me, they have Old software and an Email and or Phone contact, if you don't see your software there, maybe you can contact them and they can get of it for you or give you a location or another link as to where to get your "Goldie Oldie Software"

http://www.oldsoftware.com/index.html

Ray

Note: I am not sure how reliable these guys are, I have never used them to purchase anything.


----------

